

Splitting the Atom: Forking Atom to create a mail client - grinich
https://www.nilas.com/blog/splitting-the-atom

======
jlees
Atom Shell is a neat way of getting the desktop feel while using web tech. Is
there an equivalent for mobile?

~~~
whacker
Apache Cordova/ Phonegap

